
Search.cpan.org seems down - reacweb
Since a couple of days, all my queries on cpan (like http:&#x2F;&#x2F;search.cpan.org&#x2F;search?query=X11-GUITest) return &quot;Internal Server Error&quot;. I have not found any information on this issue. Hopefully https:&#x2F;&#x2F;metacpan.org&#x2F; works, but this remains annoying because most of google searches return url on http:&#x2F;&#x2F;search.cpan.org. Is it the death of perl 5?
======
mst
cpansearch.org is actually nothing to do with cpan.org - the search.cpan.org
hostname is just a CNAME for convenience (my point here being that calling it
"queries on CPAN" implies some officialness that doesn't exist) - and it seems
the .eu mirror of cpansearch is currently toast.

The GeoDNS is giving out a dead IP to europe but live ones to the US,
specifically 199.15.176.188 and 207.171.7.49 - so you can monkey patch your
hosts file temporarily until the .eu mirror gets brought back up (it's been
reported, but volunteer maintained things ...)

Oh, and we're planning to try using rel=canonical to convince google to
actually frigging index metacpan.org instead, since apparently their algorithm
isn't able to figure out which site is actually being developed on their own
(last time I chatted to him about it, the creator of cpansearch.org is
genuinely looking forwards to being able to retire from dealing with it, just
obviously there's a lot of work involved in a full cutover)

------
lizmat
No. Perl is pretty much alive.

Please use [https://metacpan.org](https://metacpan.org) instead. It has been
the de-facto module search engine used by the Perl community for the past 10
years at least. Only Google still seems to think that search.cpan.org is a
thing.

At the next Perl Toolchain Summit ([http://act.qa-
hackathon.org/pts2018/](http://act.qa-hackathon.org/pts2018/)) work will be
done on metacpan.org, not on search.cpan.org. And this will also include work
on the Perl 6 Toolchain, for that matter.

~~~
tadzik_
You can also use search.mcpan.org to change every url to a proper metacpan
version with a single character :)

In your case:
[http://search.mcpan.org/search?query=X11-GUITest](http://search.mcpan.org/search?query=X11-GUITest)

